# No More Heating With Firewood In New York?



## cornbread (Dec 29, 2021)

No More Heating With Firewood In New York?



No More Heating With Firewood In New York? (wyrk.com)

*Read More: *No More Heating With Firewood In New York? | https://wyrk.com/heating-with-firewood-in-new-york/?utm_source=tsmclip&utm_medium=referral

The days of having your home heated with a wood furnace may be going away in New York State. There's a pending law in New York that will begin to outlaw heating devices that create carbon emissions.

This bill known as the New York State Climate Leadership and Community Protection Act was signed in 2019 and will start to have a big impact in 2022.



*Read More: *No More Heating With Firewood In New York? | https://wyrk.com/heating-with-firewood-in-new-york/?utm_source=tsmclip&utm_medium=referral


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 29, 2021)

such ******** !


----------



## GenXer (Dec 29, 2021)

That would suck for me.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 29, 2021)

Burning with wood is carbon neutral so it just sounds like more political BS. I would be looking for another place to live.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 30, 2021)

They really aren't worried about you polluting, they just haven't figured out how to tax it yet!


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 31, 2021)

cornbread said:


> The days of having your home heated with a wood furnace may be going away in New York State. There's a pending law in New York that will begin to outlaw heating devices that create carbon emissions.


Does that mean you cant use electricity, or natural gas, or coal. Its going to get mighty cold up there in the winter.


----------



## frank_ (Dec 31, 2021)

my city has log burn restrictions for pm2.5 reasons, not co2
it all depends on how long you want to live basically, i do crave that smell i grew up with tho


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 31, 2021)

frank_ said:


> my city has log burn restrictions for pm2.5 reasons, not co2
> it all depends on how long you want to live basically, i do crave that smell i grew up with tho


Interesting consider that the UK is a large importer of Amazon rain forest to power their electric generation grid. https://www.bbc.com/news/science-en...xpansion of,help keep the lights on in the UK.


----------



## frank_ (Dec 31, 2021)

muddstopper said:


> Interesting consider that the UK is a large importer of Amazon rain forest to power their electric generation grid.


very true, currently 5% biomass




__





Energy Dashboard - real time and historical UK energy figures, analysis and mapping


Live and historical UK electricity generation facts and figures, showing technology and fuel type, cumulative data and supply & demand analysis including embedded energy.




www.energydashboard.co.uk


----------



## SimonHS (Dec 31, 2021)

muddstopper said:


> Interesting consider that the UK is a large importer of Amazon rain forest to power their electric generation grid.



Please can you provide your source for that information.

I can only find evidence for UK power stations burning North American wood. Still, it is crazy transporting wood across the Atlantic, burning heavy fuel oil in ship engines.









British Power Stations Are Burning Wood From US Forests – To Meet Renewables Target


British Power Stations Are Burning Wood From US Forests – To Meet Renewables Target




www.iflscience.com


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Just do a search about the deforestation of the Amazon rain forest. A lot of the deforestation is done to clear land for farming, but a lot of that wood is being exported to the EU to be used for power generation. Its also true that a lot of the timber is simply slashed and burnt on site. Lots of claims that buring wood is carbon neutral, the trees consume the carbon when they regrow, partialy true, but it takes a tree 50 years or more to use back that carbon that was released in a matter of hours while it is burning.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 31, 2021)

Trees are carbon neutral. When they die and decay they release the C02 that was removed back into the air. No more or less. It is the same when they are burned. I will agree one may occur at a faster rate than the other but who cares.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2021)

cornbread said:


> No More Heating With Firewood In New York?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another "law"that will be ignored. Just like it's illegal to use kerosene indoor heaters in a home. Has been for a long time but all the box stores sell them.


----------



## mga (Dec 31, 2021)

NYS also has a new law for cars, trucks and motorcycles: They MUST have OEM exhaust on them or they can't pass inspections. If you get caught driving with loud or no mufflers the fines start at $100 and up to $1,000 All thos harleys and crotch rockets (and car and trucks) are in for some major changes


----------



## mga (Dec 31, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> Another "law"that will be ignored. Just like it's illegal to use kerosene indoor heaters in a home. Has been for a long time but all the box stores sell them.


 the problem is neighbors and Karens and people who think greta thumberg is a goddess will turn you in now that they have a green light to complain about smoke, etc. I know, we lived in NYS for years


----------



## mga (Dec 31, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> Trees are carbon neutral. When they die and decay they release the C02 that was removed back into the air. No more or less. It is the same when they are burned. I will agree one may occur at a faster rate than the other but who cares.


 keep in mind that logic and facts don't concern environmentalists and global warming alarmists


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2021)

mga said:


> NYS also has a new law for cars, trucks and motorcycles: They MUST have OEM exhaust on them or they can't pass inspections. If you get caught driving with loud or no mufflers the fines start at $100 and up to $1,000 All thos harleys and crotch rockets (and car and trucks) are in for some major changes


Not a new law . Been illegal to tamper with exhaust since the 60s . Glass packs have been illegal since then too.

All they did was increase the fines for loud exhaust but the law is so vague that it cant be redily enforced. To check an exhaust that's "loud" you need to have a sound meter 10 feet behind the vehicle that's been certified and no other traffic in the vicinity. I've beaten several "loud" exhaust tickets over the years. It's not just the officer saying it was loud .


----------



## mga (Dec 31, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> Not a new law . Been illegal to tamper with exhaust since the 60s . Glass packs have been illegal since then too.



the "loud exhaust" bill was just introduced in 2021. usually inspoections didn't bother checking if you had glass packs, or even no mufflers on a motorcycle. Now it mandatory in order to pass.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 31, 2021)

New York is the next commiefornia, Gross.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2021)

I believe the ban will be on new wood heating devices being sold in the future Not already in use just like California's law .


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2021)

mga said:


> the "loud exhaust" bill was just introduced in 2021. usually inspoections didn't bother checking if you had glass packs, or even no mufflers on a motorcycle. Now it mandatory in order to pass.


Has always been part of the inspection process has it been enforced no . Any modification is and has been illegal by state and federal law for the past 20 years . This law increases the fines for excessively noisy exhausted. So what is excessively noisy?

This amendment increases the fines nothing else









Governor Hochul Signs Legislation Cracking Down on Noisy, Illegal Mufflers and Exhaust Systems to Protect Public Health, Safety and Quality of Life


Governor Hochul signed legislation that increases penalties against motorists and repair shops that illegally modify mufflers and exhaust systems to make them excessively noisy — an act associated with aggressive driving that harms community health, safety and comfort.




www.governor.ny.gov





Interesting read about the myths and facts of what it does. The amendment deals with straight pipes cutouts and cat /muffler deletes. 






Fact vs. Fiction: New York Exhaust Noise Legislation | SEMA ACTION NETWORK







www.semasan.com


----------



## ericm979 (Dec 31, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> I believe the ban will be on new wood heating devices being sold in the future Not already in use just like California's law .



It's only some of the more urban counties and cities in California that restrict putting in new wood burning appliances. There is no state wide ban or restriction.

I'd carefully read the NY statute before getting too worked up about it. A lot of journalists mis understand these things or exaggerate them to get people wound up.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2021)

It's like all these people wanting solar or wind power no fossil fuel . But dont realise how many buildings in NYC depend on steam generated by Con Edisons power plants to heat them . So now your throwing more buildings into the grid . Can you imagine thde electrical power needed to heat them . 

It's been on the news that they have been granting exceptions to the natural gas hook ups in NYC there has been a moratorium in place far longer than the law that's been signed


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 31, 2021)

The wife says we can't move out of NY until the kids grow up and they aren't very old at the moment. The county I live in doesn't enforce much of the nonsense and I'm rural so everyone is going to keep burning wood. Now if I lived in erie county the county I work in I'd expect a lot more strictness on dumb rules. Also if your auto mechanic is a car guy then I'm sure he won't care about loud exhaust or tinted windows for inspection.


----------



## ericm979 (Dec 31, 2021)

The NY statute says absolutely nothing about burning wood. It says that a way to measure emissions will be proposed in 2022 and a plan to reduce emissions in 2024. Now maybe the people from WYRK who wrote the article have some other knowledge that the plan for the plan includes banning wood burning, but the only link they provide is to the statute which says nothing about wood burning. So I'm guessing they're just trying to wind people up to get more clicks. There's a lot of that in today's media environment.


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 31, 2021)

ericm979 said:


> The NY statute says absolutely nothing about burning wood. It says that a way to measure emissions will be proposed in 2022 and a plan to reduce emissions in 2024. Now maybe the people from WYRK who wrote the article have some other knowledge that the plan for the plan includes banning wood burning, but the only link they provide is to the statute which says nothing about wood burning. So I'm guessing they're just trying to wind people up to get more clicks. There's a lot of that in today's media environment.


I live in the listening area of wyrk and take what they say with a grain of salt. Its another pop country station pretending to be country and relate to the rural living people. And yes its all media attention like everything else.


----------



## Counselor (Dec 31, 2021)

No gas. I think they recently passed or at least proposed a no new gas stove---cooking, connection law. They'll come for all of it sooner or later.....it's what they do.

These people are Communists. They want to destroy everything. The worse it gets, the better for them. You will be starving in the dark freezing your ass off if they have their way. It's that simple.


----------



## AKoz (Dec 31, 2021)

Here's an article that gives a less sensational explanation of what may or may not happen:

Climate Action Council study


----------



## onedash (Dec 31, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> Trees are carbon neutral. When they die and decay they release the C02 that was removed back into the air. No more or less. It is the same when they are burned. I will agree one may occur at a faster rate than the other but who cares.


Properly managed pasture captures the most carbon yet politicians want to spend trillions on something that will never come close


----------



## Kenskip1 (Dec 31, 2021)

What a bunch of Bull chit. I lived in Oneida County for 20 years I will guess that 25% of the rural homes heat with wood. This law will never be enacted. This is what the good people of NY have to listen to the jack asses they voted for. In Rome NY there are numerous business that heat with wood and (ready for this) waste oil. I heated with a Vermont Casting Vigilant for many years. And if I was still living there this could turn ugly. How about all the chain saw dealers? I can name three right off the bat. This bill is total baloney. Supposed the electric power plant went down in February. What's next, taxing the farmers foe the fluctuance produced buy the cows?


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 31, 2021)

Counselor said:


> No gas. I think they recently passed or at least proposed a no new gas stove---cooking, connection law. They'll come for all of it sooner or later.....it's what they do.
> 
> These people are Communists. They want to destroy everything. The worse it gets, the better for them. You will be starving in the dark freezing your ass off if they have their way. It's that simple.


What you mean to say is many New Yorkers will be loading up. They have restricted our ammo buying online so thats an issue. But i would like to know who is going to enforce any of the nonsense. The police won't. A good portion of NY is republican outside of NYC. Do you really think the police will show up in a rural area to remove fire arms? Swat team 1 house at a time lol they are not dumb. I'm one of those unvax "5 percent" of NY adults. Come take my stove and my freedom...


----------



## Counselor (Dec 31, 2021)

The article says they intend to reduce wood use by 40% in a rather short time frame


AKoz said:


> Here's an article that gives a less sensational explanation of what may or may not happen:
> 
> Climate Action Council study


It acknowledges that people are heating with wood because it's the least expensive alternative. There are NO green energy alternatives that even come close on cost. Of course we know that the 40% figure is ultimately a lie, it's like everything else they do, just the tip....we promise...

They have acknowledged-- the government, that inflation is in excess of 6%-- much higher on things people actually buy--food and energy, and that it is no longer "transitory"....I remember the Stagflation of the 70s and 80s....

Starving while freezing your butt off in the dark is the end result.....


----------



## Counselor (Dec 31, 2021)

They shut down the entire economy for over a year. Do you really think they care about a stove maker and three small businesses selling saws?


Kenskip1 said:


> What a bunch of Bull chit. I lived in Oneida County for 20 years I will guess that 25% of the rural homes heat with wood. This law will never be enacted. This is what the good people of NY have to listen to the jack asses they voted for. In Rome NY there are numerous business that heat with wood and (ready for this) waste oil. I heated with a Vermont Casting Vigilant for many years. And if I was still living there this could turn ugly. How about all the chain saw dealers? I can name three right off the bat. This bill is total baloney. Supposed the electric power plant went down in February. What's next, taxing the farmers foe the fluctuance produced buy the cows?


----------



## ROME K/G (Dec 31, 2021)

They should ban all jet airliners then too, look at all the pollution they put in the atmosphere. Oh thats right "out of sight out of mind". Remember how clear the skies were after 911?


----------



## InTheNorth (Dec 31, 2021)

Mustang71 said:


> What you mean to say is many New Yorkers will be loading up. They have restricted our ammo buying online so thats an issue. But i would like to know who is going to enforce any of the nonsense. The police won't. A good portion of NY is republican outside of NYC. Do you really think the police will show up in a rural area to remove fire arms? Swat team 1 house at a time lol they are not dumb. I'm one of those unvax "5 percent" of NY adults. Come take my stove and my freedom...


Hats off to all the unvaxxed freedom fighters!!! All 5% of them.....what happened to when men fought against tyranny and placed their God given freedom above everything. Now they roll over on their backs and do nothing as long as the wife lets them get a new saw occasionally and a six pack on Friday night. I don't want my family, home, cars, toys or even my life if it doesn't come with freedom


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Jan 1, 2022)

ElevatorGuy said:


> New York is the next commiefornia, Gross.



Funny that you don’t think it’s there yet...


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Jan 1, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> just like California's law .



You mean California’s upcoming (In two years) small engine law?


----------



## Drifter2406 (Jan 1, 2022)

muddstopper said:


> Interesting consider that the UK is a large importer of Amazon rain forest to power their electric generation grid. https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-22630815#:~:text=Environmentalists are trying to block the expansion of,help keep the lights on in the UK.


No, no, you don't get it, we are doing everything to be environmentally friendly, how it works is, get someone else to cut it down and then send it to us so we can burn it and that's ok because quite a few people don't know it's happening, then we go on telly bigging ourselves up because the government has promised to plant 3 million trees over the coming years and all the world looks and see's how green we are. What BS.


----------



## Drifter2406 (Jan 1, 2022)

One of the laws here states that depending on where you live we have to buy certain wood burners which are apparently better for the environment, they are a couple of hundred quid dearer than the others, funny that aint it?


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm an all electric house already minus my lp furnace which doesn't run much. My electric bill is 3 times people who have natural gas. If i had electric heat you are talking 1000 dollars a month for a electric bill. Im sure a heat pump would cut that price in half but still the wood is free. The ash trees are all dead and had to come down. 

Also there's a bill waiting to be signed that would allow the state to imprison anyone without a trial who is deemed a health threat. Aka the unvaccinated. If you don't comply you go to jail, sounds like communism.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 1, 2022)

mountainguyed67 said:


> You mean California’s upcoming (In two years) small engine law?


Yes I was talking about the gas ATV ban . May work for people in the suburbs never going to work where your 8 hours away from electricity . Unless the state puts charging stations all over state property.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 1, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Yes I was talking about the gas ATV ban . May work for people in the suburbs never going to work where your 8 hours away from electricity . Unless the state puts charging stations all over state property.



I always thought farmers would have it real tough going all electric. I've watched those guys work till midnight when its time to harvest so they get it all done. I don't think they have time to wait for stuff to charge back up. Also new home construction. Maybe people don't realize that there is no power on site until the electrical rough inspection passes and the service is put in then tied into the grid. Do they make battery powered generators?


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 1, 2022)

The bill references an outdoor furnace ban . This has been a long ongoing thing here many communities have already banned them here or put in strick requirements like at least a 20 ft chimney . 

And some of these people throw anything in that will burn . So they burn with thick black smoke and are very noticable . We had one person that was burning railroad ties and the DEP came into the fray because they have toxic cchemicals. I believe he was hit with some hefty fines from burning to disposal of toxic materials.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 1, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> I always thought farmers would have it real tough going all electric. I've watched those guys work till midnight when its time to harvest so they get it all done. I don't think they have time to wait for stuff to charge back up. Also new home construction. Maybe people don't realize that there is no power on site until the electrical rough inspection passes and the service is put in then tied into the grid. Do they make battery powered generators?


Ya they do but only for small things like running a fridge and a couple of lights for a few hours. It's all pipe dream if you dont have a standby generator and live here your up schitz creek. We lose power a couple times a month. 

Just about every new upper level homes have a standby propane or ng genny . 

Now I can see cleaning up carbon emission heating in NYC alot of buildings still burn #4 oil. But to convert to all electric is going to tax an already overloaded grid . While were not as bad as some areas we still have the occasional rolling brownouts mostly during the summer with all the A/CS going . Just imagine a sub zero daywithall electric buildings . How much you want to bet they will either have NG or diesel generator backup . Which alot of buildings have already


----------



## ChasSC (Jan 1, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> Also there's a bill waiting to be signed that would allow the state to imprison anyone without a trial who is deemed a health threat. Aka the unvaccinated. If you don't comply you go to jail, sounds like communism.


Sounds like the Australian Covid concentration camps


----------



## echomeister (Jan 1, 2022)

About banning gas in NY and forcing Electric. Where does the electric come from. If it is coal generation or gas generation then burning fossil fuel remotely then converting the heat to electricity then transporting it to the city where it can be turned back into heat is much worse for the environment.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 1, 2022)

echomeister said:


> About banning gas in NY and forcing Electric. Where does the electric come from. If it is coal generation or gas generation then burning fossil fuel remotely then converting the heat to electricity then transporting it to the city where it can be turned back into heat is much worse for the environment.



They have closed all the coal plants down. The small town I live in was home to a coal plant and that closure greatly impacted the tax money for the school and community. It also raised our taxes over 100 percent for the local town tax.

NY makes a good majority of its power from the Niagara falls and none of those other coal plants are needed anymore apparently. We were always "told", so I could be wrong, that the Niagara falls plant sent power to Canada and NYC so idk how it works now with all the coal plants closed.

The plant has a reservoir to aid in power production if there is a high demand.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 1, 2022)

29.1 % nuclear 0.1% coal 40%natural gas .2% petroleum 23% hydro . The nuclear is less now that the Indian point nuclear plant is shut down . And I'm pretty sure coal is 0% now 

This site makes no mention of wind or solar .









State Electricity Generation Fuel Shares


Percent U.S. electricity generated by nuclear energy within the borders of each state.




www.nei.org


----------



## old CB (Jan 1, 2022)

The NY legislation referenced here WILL NOT prohibit heating with wood. Read the entire act (I just did) and please find any prohibition (or proposed prohibition) of burning wood for heat.

Not familiar with the country radio station that got everyone worked up about this, but someone over there needs to learn reading comprehension.

NY state is not proposing to end wood heat. Relax folks.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Drifter2406 said:


> No, no, you don't get it, we are doing everything to be environmentally friendly, how it works is, get someone else to cut it down and then send it to us so we can burn it and that's ok because quite a few people don't know it's happening, then we go on telly bigging ourselves up because the government has promised to plant 3 million trees over the coming years and all the world looks and see's how green we are. What BS.


Your sarcasim isnt lost. But more truth to your statement than most folks realize. New York is against cutting trees and using them for heat, but they have no problem with stripping forest in NC and sending the wood to europe to generate electricity. Hyprocisy at its finest. Trees might be carbon neutral, and the carbon released by burning is used back up when the new trees regrow, but it took that tree 50+years to capture that carbon and it will take another 50 years to recapture all the carbon that was released. In the mean time, all that carbon is floating around in the air. One other thing to realize about cutting a tree is it isnt all just carbon, there are a ton of other nutrients inside a tree. When a tree dies in the forest and decays there, all those nutrients are returned to the soil. When you cut a tree and hual it across the ocean, you have effectively mined the soil where the harvest has taken place. simply replanting a tree for everone that is harvested, doesnt replace the nutrients lost. I read somewhere once that 90% of the US forest are growing in nutrient deficient soil because most forest are on their 3 and 4 cuttings. Might help explain all the forest dying off, or at least be part of the reason. It might be interesting to also note that at one time the great Sahari desert was once a tropical rain forest. Deforestation is what turned it into a geat big sand box. Trees are a great resource to store water, no trees, no water = desert.


----------



## frank_ (Jan 1, 2022)

muddstopper said:


> Your sarcasim isnt lost. But more truth to your statement than most folks realize. New York is against cutting trees and using them for heat, but they have no problem with stripping forest in NC and sending the wood to europe to generate electricity. Hyprocisy at its finest.


nah, we get your castoffs (pelleted bark/branches/sawdust) you keep the lumber
trees should be used for construction, locked in carbon, plenty of medieval roof trusses still survive


----------



## Scottbythesea (Jan 1, 2022)

cornbread said:


> No More Heating With Firewood In New York?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your paying attention. TO the United Nation agenda 21 being shove up our arses world wide. You would read in net zero part all burning to be outlawed... They want us on a controllable electric grid ... that they alone reg. And moderate.. same agenda that wants 4/5ths reduction in pop. World wide.. wake up and join the rest ot the planet fighting this. Go on Ruptly or 504cut New revolution on and many more on the utube to watch the fight going on world wide. Over the A.I. vax chips to control all of us. My fav. Is the World Economic Forum ELITE ( world banks)flipping the bill for all the Brainwashing your watching while they pull of the switch.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 1, 2022)

frank_ said:


> nah, we get your castoffs (pelleted bark/branches/sawdust) you keep the lumber
> trees should be used for construction, locked in carbon, plenty of medieval roof trusses still survive


Not true, To many internet pictures of whole logs ,loaded on ships and stacked up at the power plants. 

Another bit of trivia if you want to research it. There are thousands of large cargo ships in the oceans moving products back and forth across the big ponds. It has been estimated that 15 of those large transports put out as much co2 as all the cars and trucks in the world. One should ask themselfs is the world really serious about reducing carbon emmisions.


----------



## old CB (Jan 1, 2022)

Scottbythesea said:


> If your paying attention. TO the United Nation agenda 21 being shove up our arses world wide. You would read in net zero part all burning to be outlawed... They want us on a controllable electric grid ... that they alone reg. And moderate.. same agenda that wants 4/5ths reduction in pop. World wide.. wake up and join the rest ot the planet fighting this. Go on Ruptly or 504cut New revolution on and many more on the utube to watch the fight going on world wide. Over the A.I. vax chips to control all of us. My fav. Is the World Economic Forum ELITE ( world banks)flipping the bill for all the Brainwashing your watching while they pull of the switch.


The conspiracy theory police weighing in here . . .

What in the world are you going on about? Sorry, but this is bizarro-stuff.

We were talking about NY state legislators who were accused of banning wood heat (although no such thing happened), and you're talking about nutty stuff.


----------



## old CB (Jan 1, 2022)

Scottbythesea said:


> A.I. vax chips to control all of us


Really? My wife has been working for several months giving Covid vaccinations at the county fairgrounds. I think she'd know if there were chips in the shots she gives.

I'm curious about how you load those computer chips in a syringe. (No, actually I don't want to hear any such foolishness.)


----------



## AFMoulton (Jan 1, 2022)

old CB said:


> Really? My wife has been working for several months giving Covid vaccinations at the county fairgrounds. I think she'd know if there were chips in the shots she gives.
> 
> I'm curious about how you load those computer chips in a syringe. (No, actually I don't want to hear any such foolishness.)



As he types it on his government controlled device LoL. Crazy is strong with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PoplarSlayer (Jan 1, 2022)

muddstopper said:


> Does that mean you cant use electricity, or natural gas, or coal. Its going to get mighty cold up there in the winter.


That's because the elitist morons have no issue polluting in other states or countries where they source their energy and/or have the pollution occur.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 1, 2022)

old CB said:


> Really? My wife has been working for several months giving Covid vaccinations at the county fairgrounds. I think she'd know if there were chips in the shots she gives.
> 
> I'm curious about how you load those computer chips in a syringe. (No, actually I don't want to hear any such foolishness.)



I didn't get the vaccine for other reasons mainly because I didn't think I needed it and I recently had covid and was absolutely fine. As for the chip thing why would you want to control me or monitor me? I live in rural america and am a skilled trades worker I go to work come home drink eat and sleep. There is a control/money thing with the vaccine but its not in a chip its called politicians and big pharma. Live in NY you will see reality but not crazy conspiracy.


----------



## Sawartist (Jan 1, 2022)

NY has a law where a landowner is liable for any damages caused from a beaver dam on their property failing. This includes washed out culverts and roadways. The damages could easily add up to hundreds of thousands of dollars. Ok, now that you know that. NY also has a law that prohibits landowners from removing beaver dams on their property. I love the land where I live in the Adirondack Mountains, but my disgust for the NYS government grows deeper everyday. This new wood burning law has nothing to do at all with the climate or anyone's health, just like every other law passed in the name of protecting the planet. They want us all dead and continue killing us all while telling us that they're doing it for our own health, safety and well being. I think everyone who burns wood in NY should start a campfire on their front lawn and keep it burning in protest of the new law. Let them choke on our wood smoke the same way we choke on their chemtrails.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks like the crazy train went through and lost some of its load. ..


----------



## capetrees (Jan 2, 2022)

ROME K/G said:


> They should ban all jet airliners then too, look at all the pollution they put in the atmosphere. Oh thats right "out of sight out of mind". Remember how clear the skies were after 911?


They should ban private ownership of jets. The ones that own them are typically the ones that are telling us how bad OUR carbon footprints are.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 2, 2022)

Sawartist said:


> NY has a law where a landowner is liable for any damages caused from a beaver dam on their property failing. This includes washed out culverts and roadways. The damages could easily add up to hundreds of thousands of dollars. Ok, now that you know that. NY also has a law that prohibits landowners from removing beaver dams on their property. I love the land where I live in the Adirondack Mountains, but my disgust for the NYS government grows deeper everyday. This new wood burning law has nothing to do at all with the climate or anyone's health, just like every other law passed in the name of protecting the planet. They want us all dead and continue killing us all while telling us that they're doing it for our own health, safety and well being. I think everyone who burns wood in NY should start a campfire on their front lawn and keep it burning in protest of the new law. Let them choke on our wood smoke the same way we choke on their chemtrails.


I just like going to NY to kill things in the fall. Other than that, no desire to own anything there any more. Was going to buy this past fall but everyday, NY gets more and more a place I only want to visit.


----------



## Elitebowman (Jan 2, 2022)

cornbread said:


> No More Heating With Firewood In New York?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The morons in this State keep on voting for Democrat Law Makers. So look what we end up with, all these restrictions!!! Restricting ATV, UTV's also I believe they are saying. I have an outside Wood Boiler, and an add-on wood stove inside my house for a back-up. Sick of these scumbags trying to tell us how to live!! Better start making our Opinions known or what is coming next!!!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 2, 2022)

mga said:


> NYS also has a new law for cars, trucks and motorcycles: They MUST have OEM exhaust on them or they can't pass inspections. If you get caught driving with loud or no mufflers the fines start at $100 and up to $1,000 All thos harleys and crotch rockets (and car and trucks) are in for some major changes


So that should put about a million HD's and crotch rockets off the roads  win-win


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jan 2, 2022)

mga said:


> the "loud exhaust" bill was just introduced in 2021. usually inspoections didn't bother checking if you had glass packs, or even no mufflers on a motorcycle. Now it mandatory in order to pass.


So they will put their stock exhaust on, get a sticker then go home and put the loud crap back on......the po po needs decibel meters


----------



## ChasSC (Jan 2, 2022)

dave_dj1 said:


> So they will put their stock exhaust on, get a sticker then go home and put the loud crap back on......the po po needs decibel meters


That's what the guys with self installed turbos and superchargers do in CA. Remove it, get sticker, put it back on


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 2, 2022)

ChasSC said:


> That's what the guys with self installed turbos and superchargers do in CA. Remove it, get sticker, put it back on


Stuff in CA doesn't rust. Its easy to change parts. Thats the other issue with the law. Exhaust pipes rot off all the time around here and if you want to be all stock its going to cost a fortune. Not to mention if you break one of the manifold studs off or one of the flange bolts. A nice not crazy loud aftermarket exhaust that is stainless is a really good option for a vehicle. Its another law that needed more thinking to it and it would have been a good idea. Like simply saying no straight pipes or exhaust systems above certain decibels.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 2, 2022)

Finally getting cold here at the cabin again. Was 24 degrees F today. I use supplemental wood heating, mostly for the beauty and warmth (also for the opportunity to cut and split firewood). I lived in Colorado for 22 years and loved it, but unfortunately the Berkeley Birkenstocks have taken it over, at least on the Eastern slope. The frontier independence is gone, replaced by those who feel the need to make others conform to their ideas and lifestyles. I would have a hard time now living anywhere but rural Red State America. You can burn wood, use loud chainsaws, and even pop off a few rounds on your property without anyone getting their undies in a wad. When I hear gunshots, I think of deer, varmints, or sighting in, not gang members.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 2, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> Stuff in CA doesn't rust. Its easy to change parts. Thats the other issue with the law. Exhaust pipes rot off all the time around here and if you want to be all stock its going to cost a fortune. Not to mention if you break one of the manifold studs off or one of the flange bolts. A nice not crazy loud aftermarket exhaust that is stainless is a really good option for a vehicle. Its another law that needed more thinking to it and it would have been a good idea. Like simply saying no straight pipes or exhaust systems above certain decibels.


Well, lets look at cost for a 5 year old pickup to replace the exhaust system of a def diesel truck. Parts only, not including labor. Ford, $4500, Chevy, $5500 and Dodge, is around $8000. Now add in the cost of the DEF and the reduced fuel economy for those 5 years. Makes you wonder just how much they have actually reduced CO2 emissions. Considering most of the precious metals have to be mined in South Africa, with large diesel burning machinery, and then transported across the big pond to be put on our US vehicles. Note to self, SAfrica and most of the EU countries, dont require all that junk on their cars and trucks.


----------



## BrettS (Jan 2, 2022)

ChasSC said:


> Sounds like the Australian Covid concentration camps


New Zealand govt signed into law that police can enter homes without a warrant, the director of health can order buildings demolished and people can be detained. All because of this 'pandemic'.


----------



## BrettS (Jan 2, 2022)

Watch out, you will have swat teams raiding homes and property's for their firewood and chainsaws next......


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Jan 2, 2022)

Elitebowman said:


> The morons in this State keep on voting for Democrat Law Makers. So look what we end up with, all these restrictions!!! Restricting ATV, UTV's also I believe they are saying. I have an outside Wood Boiler, and an add-on wood stove inside my house for a back-up. Sick of these scumbags trying to tell us how to live!! Better start making our Opinions known or what is coming next!!!


Unfortunately, the morons voting for the democrats probably don't burn wood as most don't own firearms and the democrats do own this state. I don't see this changing. I only see it getting worse.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 2, 2022)

muddstopper said:


> Well, lets look at cost for a 5 year old pickup to replace the exhaust system of a def diesel truck. Parts only, not including labor. Ford, $4500, Chevy, $5500 and Dodge, is around $8000. Now add in the cost of the DEF and the reduced fuel economy for those 5 years. Makes you wonder just how much they have actually reduced CO2 emissions. Considering most of the precious metals have to be mined in South Africa, with large diesel burning machinery, and then transported across the big pond to be put on our US vehicles. Note to self, SAfrica and most of the EU countries, dont require all that junk on their cars and trucks.


The emission on diesel trucks has killed the efficiency and life of the engines. I see so many guys running 90s and older dump trucks and semi trucks around here because they are dependable for a million miles. It won't be long before NY conforms to the trucking laws of CA creating a "supply chain" issue.


----------



## ChasSC (Jan 2, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> Stuff in CA doesn't rust. Its easy to change parts. Thats the other issue with the law. Exhaust pipes rot off all the time around here and if you want to be all stock its going to cost a fortune. Not to mention if you break one of the manifold studs off or one of the flange bolts. A nice not crazy loud aftermarket exhaust that is stainless is a really good option for a vehicle. Its another law that needed more thinking to it and it would have been a good idea. Like simply saying no straight pipes or exhaust systems above certain decibels.


Seen my share of NY cars down here (not just NY, but northern states) one was so bad the brake lines had completely rusted through. It came into the shop with no brakes, and they wanted us to replace the brake lines. We couldn't even get the bolts loose without snaping them. So, we just re-routed new line right beside the old lines, then just pulled them off.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 2, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Unfortunately, the morons voting for the democrats probably don't burn wood as most don't own firearms and the democrats do own this state. I don't see this changing. I only see it getting worse.


I don't understand the firearm thing. I have guns not locked up in places around the house to use them for whatever I want to use them for. The kids see them and don't touch them. They have been around the house before the kids were born. Make them visible in every day life and they are not a fancy new toy for kids to play with. Teach them how to shoot and respect and handle a gun. Guns are like tools, any one could go to one of my many tool boxes and grab a tool or power tool and kill someone, I don't get the "scary threatening" part about a gun.


----------



## ChasSC (Jan 2, 2022)

That reminds me, I need to order a kayak


----------



## 660catman (Jan 2, 2022)

You better watch that the insurance companies decide not to insure you with wood stoves older than a certain year. And it’s not like one or two companies will do this. It will be all of them. Change insurance companies up here and they want photos and information on age of shingles, furnace, HWT, plumbing and electrical. They won’t cover shingles if they are over a certain age and it’s less than the warranty period on them. 


Retired guy from SE Manitoba


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Jan 2, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> I don't understand the firearm thing. I have guns not locked up in places around the house to use them for whatever I want to use them for. The kids see them and don't touch them. They have been around the house before the kids were born. Make them visible in every day life and they are not a fancy new toy for kids to play with. Teach them how to shoot and respect and handle a gun. Guns are like tools, any one could go to one of my many tool boxes and grab a tool or power tool and kill someone, I don't get the "scary threatening" part about a gun.


Whats not to understand? We have a whole bunch of people that have decided to treat firearms like toys and post to youtube. Add a bunch of idiots that decide to play call of duty in their local school and stir with the "mainstream media and you have an ever increasing number of people that don't view them as tools and do view them as a threat. The solution? Heck if I know. One step is to try to educate and inform people that firearms are tools and not toys.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 2, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Whats not to understand? We have a whole bunch of people that have decided to treat firearms like toys and post to youtube. Add a bunch of idiots that decide to play call of duty in their local school and stir with the "mainstream media and you have an ever increasing number of people that don't view them as tools and do view them as a threat. The solution? Heck if I know. One step is to try to educate and inform people that firearms are tools and not toys.



Idk I still think if you don't lock them up and put them on a pedestal they are less appealing to kids. No one is going to the garage and grabbing the framing nailer, x27, chainsaws, hilti gun, and so on to kill people. I grew up in the same town and went to the same school as Timothy McVey and have yet to make a bomb or blow up a building and I too hate this government. Stop banning stuff and start educating kids in school about real life. There's no power or money in that so it won't happen.


----------



## oldbuzzard (Jan 2, 2022)

TheTone said:


> Finally getting cold here at the cabin again. Was 24 degrees F today. I use supplemental wood heating, mostly for the beauty and warmth (also for the opportunity to cut and split firewood). I lived in Colorado for 22 years and loved it, but unfortunately the Berkeley Birkenstocks have taken it over, at least on the Eastern slope. The frontier independence is gone, replaced by those who feel the need to make others conform to their ideas and lifestyles. I would have a hard time now living anywhere but rural Red State America. You can burn wood, use loud chainsaws, and even pop off a few rounds on your property without anyone getting their undies in a wad. When I hear gunshots, I think of deer, varmints, or sighting in, not gang members.


Where in Colorado were you living? I have 35 acres right outside the city limits of Loveland and I can do all those things you mentioned.


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Jan 2, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> Idk I still think if you don't lock them up and put them on a pedestal they are less appealing to kids. No one is going to the garage and grabbing the framing nailer, x27, chainsaws, hilti gun, and so on to kill people. I grew up in the same town and went to the same school as Timothy McVey and have yet to make a bomb or blow up a building and I too hate this government. Stop banning stuff and start educating kids in school about real life. There's no power or money in that so it won't happen.


I agree that children should be taught to safely handle and respect firearms. I don’t know that I’d agree with you about leaving firearms laying about. There is a difference between guns and framing nailers. I also believe that is your decision but I believe that if someone gets injured or killed with your firearms then it is on you and there should be consequences. Not sure what your McVay reference has to do with anything.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 2, 2022)

TheTone said:


> Finally getting cold here at the cabin again. Was 24 degrees F today. I use supplemental wood heating, mostly for the beauty and warmth (also for the opportunity to cut and split firewood). I lived in Colorado for 22 years and loved it, but unfortunately the Berkeley Birkenstocks have taken it over, at least on the Eastern slope. The frontier independence is gone, replaced by those who feel the need to make others conform to their ideas and lifestyles. I would have a hard time now living anywhere but rural Red State America. You can burn wood, use loud chainsaws, and even pop off a few rounds on your property without anyone getting their undies in a wad. When I hear gunshots, I think of deer, varmints, or sighting in, not gang members.


Thank goodness for Wyo.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 2, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> I agree that children should be taught to safely handle and respect firearms. I don’t know that I’d agree with you about leaving firearms laying about. There is a difference between guns and framing nailers. I also believe that is your decision but I believe that if someone gets injured or killed with your firearms then it is on you and there should be consequences. Not sure what your McVay reference has to do with anything.


Alec Baldwin said the gun did it and its not his fault. My gun my fault? Not so sure on that one. And for the McVeigh reference it didn't mean anything to us kids but now a days it would be some bs tiktok challenge. No one in the community thought it was cool but we grew up before the internet and online gaming and social media.


----------



## Michael McGinn (Jan 3, 2022)

I run my whole house on solar panels I own. I don't have a furnace. I have a King Oak in the basement when I am in the mood to get my house toasty or if the power shuts off - otherwise I heat it with electric. The panels were $28K and I get that I can afford them, but the tax break helped pay for 20K of it just like the massive tax break for oil and electric companies keeps them afloat. (ETM Solarworks if you are in the NY/PA border area are great. There are a lot of Solar Charlatans out there) ) Now I have no electric bill above $17.50 in fees. I would prefer to be off grid but I have to save for that battery and they only last ten years so I am holding off until they are better. Until then being "on the grid" - like you most certainly already are unless you use torches, is not the end of the world. You are right. The world is not ready to get off carbon emissions, as was shown by this latest joke of a climate convention. The container ships are a huge example but they keep everyone too busy fighting over nonsense like masks and vaccine chips, so "they" can continue being ultra rich at the planet's and tax payers' expense. They don't want to control you other than distracting you with nonsense, and it is working. As Old CB said, try reading the entire law. It is written by lawyers and painful to read, so most people do not read the entire laws - therefore any #@(*$& can come along and say it says something it doesn't because no one has time to read that stuff. I usually go and read the law when there is a controversy about it but I had to much work to do to bother with this one.


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Jan 3, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> Alec Baldwin said the gun did it and its not his fault. My gun my fault? Not so sure on that one. And for the McVeigh reference it didn't mean anything to us kids but now a days it would be some bs tiktok challenge. No one in the community thought it was cool but we grew up before the internet and online gaming and social media.


You want to tell me leaving your guns around is the way to go? Great. But if one of your childrens friends gets ahold of one and accidentally or intentionally shoots someone, who’s fault is it? Did Baldwin murder someone? No but by letting functioning firearms on the set with live ammo and then allowing people to handle guns in unsafe manner where gun safety rules will intentionally be broken then I do believe he is in some regards criminally responsible. I love nothing better than letting the grand kids handle and learn all about my guns. Love taking them target shooting. If they want to handle one of the guns they only have to ask. If they do get hold of one they do know what they can do and how they can safely handle them. I don’t leave my guns laying around. Another point of responsibility you probably won’t agree with, “hurting accidents”. I don’t believe in them. I’ve been hunting for over forty years. You go out in the woods and “accidentally” shot another person, on you. Know your target. Know the backstop. Can’t accept the responsibility, don’t go in the woods and shoot things.
Sorry for the thread drift. The guns thing does tie into NY burning laws a little but not much. More than willing to continue the discussion in a more appropriate thread ( point me at it) or via pm. Not here though.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 3, 2022)

old CB said:


> Really? My wife has been working for several months giving Covid vaccinations at the county fairgrounds. I think she'd know if there were chips in the shots she gives.
> 
> I'm curious about how you load those computer chips in a syringe. (No, actually I don't want to hear any such foolishness.)


https://www.fda.gov/radiation-emitt...ility-emc/radio-frequency-identification-rfid


----------



## Counselor (Jan 3, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> You want to tell me leaving your guns around is the way to go? Great. But if one of your childrens friends gets ahold of one and accidentally or intentionally shoots someone, who’s fault is it? Did Baldwin murder someone? No but by letting functioning firearms on the set with live ammo and then allowing people to handle guns in unsafe manner where gun safety rules will intentionally be broken then I do believe he is in some regards criminally responsible. I love nothing better than letting the grand kids handle and learn all about my guns. Love taking them target shooting. If they want to handle one of the guns they only have to ask. If they do get hold of one they do know what they can do and how they can safely handle them. I don’t leave my guns laying around. Another point of responsibility you probably won’t agree with, “hurting accidents”. I don’t believe in them. I’ve been hunting for over forty years. You go out in the woods and “accidentally” shot another person, on you. Know your target. Know the backstop. Can’t accept the responsibility, don’t go in the woods and shoot things.
> Sorry for the thread drift. The guns thing does tie into NY burning laws a little but not much. More than willing to continue the discussion in a more appropriate thread ( point me at it) or via pm. Not here though.


My parents met at an ammo factory in 1966. Firearms have been a part of my life since before I could walk or talk. I don't have any friends that aren't shooters- notice I didn't use the generic term "gun owners". When did gun safes become common? Because I can tell you, I lived half my life among serious shooters before I met someone that owned one. At best there was a wood cabinet with a glass front and a $2 lock. Guns were stored in racks, in closets, under beds, in dresser drawers or if you had a hardcore gun crank, in the "gun room"- ie a spare bedroom/den. My best buddy growing up, his dad was a serious gun crank- guy had probably 250 guns, back in the 80's...they were mostly military rifles from the World Wars. There were at least three registered machine guns in there as I recall....They sat in the "parlor" on wooden revolving racks- row after row of them.

As a kid growing up I had a rifle rack in my room- I made it as a 4H woodworking project- got a blue ribbon for it too.....It held 4 firearms and the drawer at the bottom was full of ammo. I frequently carried a .22 rifle in my car on the way to school- buddies and I would go hunting on our way home. Hunters Ed was taught in the math class room of the middle school- I have pictures of 12 year old kids shooting .22's (shorts, into a pellet trap) in the Math Classroom- in the yearbook! This was not an uncommon thing by any means in this country and there were no serious problems with it.

I now have over 2,500 hours of professional instruction in firearms use and marksmanship, from some of the finest shooters and instructors this nation has ever produced- guys from CAG, the Seals, Marsoc, 8541's, Ground Branch, various SWAT Teams and Federal LE Agencies.....There are 4 Rules to Firearms Safety, they must be adhered to- 1. Know the condition of your weapon at all times (Notice I didn't say "all guns are always loaded") 2. Don't point weapons at things you aren't willing to destroy 3. Don't put your finger on the trigger until you've made the decision to fire 4. Know your target and background. Anything other than that is BS. It's not "firearms safety" it's PEOPLE MANAGEMENT. Maybe if people don't want irresponsible kids having access to guns- they should RAISE RESPONSIBLE KIDS? That might have benefits even beyond firearms safety- raising kids that were decent, responsible, functional, moral, human beings....The "safe storage" thing is essentially admitting failure, it's a cop out in my opinion- "I can't control my kids or my home etc...so everything needs to be locked up". That's BS.

As far as hunting "accidents"- see rule 4.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 3, 2022)

oldbuzzard said:


> Where in Colorado were you living? I have 35 acres right outside the city limits of Loveland and I can do all those things you mentioned.


I was in Lakewood with a home on the side of Green Mountain. I was a staff physician at what was then Lutheran Medical Center in Wheat Ridge in the Denver metro area. We had fire restrictions at times due to changes in Denver air quality, but the restrictions were not that bad at the time. I came back south to care for my very elderly father, not for political issues. My comments were based on observations over my years there and changes since then.


----------



## ChasSC (Jan 3, 2022)

les-or-more said:


> https://www.fda.gov/radiation-emitt...ility-emc/radio-frequency-identification-rfid


They use those in hospitals, nurses ID badges and readers above patient doors, in the halls, at the nursing station, at the pyxis station, etc. etc. That's to track the nurses to make sure they are doing their jobs and their locations. Same thing with sensors in patient's beds so if they get out of bed it alerts the staff to check on them so they don't fall and sue. Those are not injected. But if you want a conspiracy theory read about Bio nanotechnology.


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Jan 3, 2022)

Counselor said:


> My parents met at an ammo factory in 1966. Firearms have been a part of my life since before I could walk or talk. I don't have any friends that aren't shooters- notice I didn't use the generic term "gun owners". When did gun safes become common? Because I can tell you, I lived half my life among serious shooters before I met someone that owned one. At best there was a wood cabinet with a glass front and a $2 lock. Guns were stored in racks, in closets, under beds, in dresser drawers or if you had a hardcore gun crank, in the "gun room"- ie a spare bedroom/den. My best buddy growing up, his dad was a serious gun crank- guy had probably 250 guns, back in the 80's...they were mostly military rifles from the World Wars. There were at least three registered machine guns in there as I recall....They sat in the "parlor" on wooden revolving racks- row after row of them.
> 
> As a kid growing up I had a rifle rack in my room- I made it as a 4H woodworking project- got a blue ribbon for it too.....It held 4 firearms and the drawer at the bottom was full of ammo. I frequently carried a .22 rifle in my car on the way to school- buddies and I would go hunting on our way home. Hunters Ed was taught in the math class room of the middle school- I have pictures of 12 year old kids shooting .22's (shorts, into a pellet trap) in the Math Classroom- in the yearbook! This was not an uncommon thing by any means in this country and there were no serious problems with it.
> 
> ...


I don’t see where we disagree on much except your reluctance to take responsibility for what happens with your firearms. We did lots of things forty or fifty years ago that were , in retrospect not to bright. So be it. You are confident that your kids won’t do something stupid with your guns and neither will their friends, great. So what’s the problem with accepting responsibility for the consequences of your decisions? I’m all about choice and responsibility. Make your choice. Accept responsibility. Back to wood burning, people want to run their OWB on garbage to the point whole neighborhoods are blanketed in smoke and then wonder why others in the community push back. Choice, accept consequences. Not advocating against guns, heating with wood or anything else. I have guns, heat with wood. I hate government overreach. 
(As far as responding here as I said I wouldn’t, I figure if we are discussing tracking chips in Covid vaccine then the thread is FUBAR already)


----------



## BerkshirePaws (Jan 3, 2022)

Counselor said:


> My parents met at an ammo factory in 1966.


Wish my parents worked in an ammo factory now. Especially someplace making rimfire. Haven’t figured how to roll my own 22lr yet.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 3, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> I don’t see where we disagree on much except your reluctance to take responsibility for what happens with your firearms. We did lots of things forty or fifty years ago that were , in retrospect not to bright. So be it. You are confident that your kids won’t do something stupid with your guns and neither will their friends, great.


I think the best reason for keeping guns locked up is to keep thieves from allowing those guns to get into the hands of career criminals where chances are good that they will be used to rob and kill people. I have heard it said that 80% of guns used in crimes are stolen.


----------



## Counselor (Jan 3, 2022)

TheTone said:


> I think the best reason for keeping guns locked up is to keep thieves from allowing those guns to get into the hands of career criminals where chances are good that they will be used to rob and kill people. I have heard it said that 80% of guns used in crimes are stolen.



I think there are many things that are fine as personal decisions. Decisions based on a personal balancing of risks and rewards.... I'm opposed to any form of government mandates for things like seat belts, firearms storage, gasoline storage (I know you guys love CARB gas cans...).....They all start out as "reasonable safety measures" etc... and then before you know it, people are getting thrown in jail for not Complying with what morphs into THE LAW. 

I oppose at every step the advance of government reach into our everyday lives. We have seen where that leads recently....."15 days to bend the curve" "Wear a mask" "Get the shot".....Then we closed a bunch of businesses for a year (some forever), put people in jail for refusing to wear a mask and fired people for not getting a shot. Go take a look at Australia right now to see where it leads, or ultimately, China for that matter. There are plenty of other examples but that's one that everyone can immediately relate to, the history is pretty fresh in our minds...No thanks.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 3, 2022)

ChasSC said:


> They use those in hospitals, nurses ID badges and readers above patient doors, in the halls, at the nursing station, at the pyxis station, etc. etc. That's to track the nurses to make sure they are doing their jobs and their locations. Same thing with sensors in patient's beds so if they get out of bed it alerts the staff to check on them so they don't fall and sue. Those are not injected. But if you want a conspiracy theory read about Bio nanotechnology.


And under the skin of animals to track their whereabouts and who they belong to.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 3, 2022)

TheTone said:


> I think the best reason for keeping guns locked up is to keep thieves from allowing those guns to get into the hands of career criminals where chances are good that they will be used to rob and kill people. I have heard it said that 80% of guns used in crimes are stolen.


I have most of mine locked up. But when it comes to thieves breaking into my house at night the locked up gun in the basement does me no good when I'm in bed. And in NY getting a pistol permit is tough especially if you made a few poor choices as a teenager. The other reason I have a gun around is to control predators. There was a period where several raccoons were wondering around during the day and not afraid of people or my kids. One wondered into my garage. I get it its a gun but the ones I have registered with the state because they are "assault weapons" are locked up and loaded. You don't dare have an assault weapon stolen in this state you probably will end up in jail.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Jan 3, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Yes I was talking about the gas ATV ban .



I haven’t heard of that.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Well. I may add more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 3, 2022)

Kenskip1 said:


> Well. I may add more fuel to the fire.



Well thats the thing it's my land and my wood until they change that. If I have to drive to PA to get a new wood furnace so be it. Im an hvac installer and wood heat is my main source of heat... That was one of the reasons I bought the house knowing that I can heat with wood and not just lp. Every year tons of people go to pa for fireworks because they are not legal here but yet the police do not enforce the fireworks. Kind of like they don't enforce the safe act in my county and rural area where i live. I hear plenty of people letting 30+ rounds fly all the time.

Also how is a cat stove not ok? Cars have to have catalytic converters. The video made me wonder that.


----------



## Bango Skank (Jan 3, 2022)

My prediction, this won’t amount to squat. Some vague wording and long term pseudo goals slapped together by our disgraced ex-governor, probably while forcing some poor aide to give him a lap dance.

Would be just like this state to pull some nonsense like this while every commonly found ash tree in the northeast is dead or dying. Nice enough firewood, wtf else are they gonna do with it? Illegal to transport it further than 50 miles.


----------



## dave ensign (Jan 3, 2022)

Wood heat is alive and well in NY. Me thinks it will stay that way as long as I am alive and well.


----------



## Michael McGinn (Jan 3, 2022)

Kenskip1 said:


> Well. I may add more fuel to the fire.



This is just a guy offering his opinions off the top of his head on you tube. These are not facts. He has not read the law either I imagine. Here is the actual plan. These are the facts: https://climate.ny.gov/Our-Climate-Act/Draft-Scoping-Plan
There are 800 something pages of nonsense - I certainly do not have time to read that but I searched the word wood and here is where wood burning is mentioned: Page 78 mentions some harmful particulate matter from burning wood. Because burning wood does release harmful stuff. Page 85 mentions reducing wood combustion. Page 130 talks about using heat pumps and using wood (or other things) as a back up heat source. Page 234 talks about finding more diverse uses for NY wood other than firewood and current uses. That is is it out of 800 pages and everyone here has there panties in a twist over that. If any of the above facts offend you you can put your comments here: https://nyserda.seamlessdocs.com/f/DraftScopingComments  Where they will matter. i am so tired of overly dramatic liberals and conservatives just making **** up. Also all you out of staters - well no one asked you to come here and kill things or live here stay in your own state.


----------



## Wood Hound (Jan 3, 2022)

Your Stories: Is New York State putting a ban to burning wood in 2022?


SYRACUSE, N.Y. (WSYR-TV) — As we ring in the New Year, some of you have reached out to the NewsChannel 9 Your Stories team wondering if you’ll still be able to burn wood or wood product…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 3, 2022)

Michael McGinn said:


> This is just a guy offering his opinions off the top of his head on you tube. These are not facts. He has not read the law either I imagine. Here is the actual plan. These are the facts: https://climate.ny.gov/Our-Climate-Act/Draft-Scoping-Plan
> There are 800 something pages of nonsense - I certainly do not have time to read that but I searched the word wood and here is where wood burning is mentioned: Page 78 mentions some harmful particulate matter from burning wood. Because burning wood does release harmful stuff. Page 85 mentions reducing wood combustion. Page 130 talks about using heat pumps and using wood (or other things) as a back up heat source. Page 234 talks about finding more diverse uses for NY wood other than firewood and current uses. That is is it out of 800 pages and everyone here has there panties in a twist over that. If any of the above facts offend you you can put your comments here: https://nyserda.seamlessdocs.com/f/DraftScopingComments  Where they will matter. i am so tired of overly dramatic liberals and conservatives just making **** up. Also all you out of staters - well no one asked you to come here and kill things or live here stay in your own state.


Yep that goes for you liberal New Yorkers too. And you sound like one.


----------



## old CB (Jan 3, 2022)

Kenskip1 said:


> Well. I may add more fuel to the fire.



Nope, NY state is not proposing to eliminate wood heat. (But your dog is pretty--love those German Shepards.)


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 3, 2022)

Your Stories: Is New York State putting a ban to burning wood in 2022?


SYRACUSE, N.Y. (WSYR-TV) — As we ring in the New Year, some of you have reached out to the NewsChannel 9 Your Stories team wondering if you’ll still be able to burn wood or wood product…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## deerlakejens (Jan 3, 2022)

This thread is a perfect example of whats happening all over. A semi-accurate thread is posted designed to rile up one side or the other and plenty of people take the bait. So disappointing.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 3, 2022)

deerlakejens said:


> This thread is a perfect example of whats happening all over. An semi-accurate thread is posted designed to rile up one side or the other and plenty of people take the bait. So disappointing.


You know that sounds like a put down. Why not just tell the rest of the story so people will be better informed.
You're so disappointing.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 3, 2022)

deerlakejens said:


> This thread is a perfect example of whats happening all over. An semi-accurate thread is posted designed to rile up one side or the other and plenty of people take the bait. So disappointing.



I have been curious this whole time as to why the OP has not replied to any of this complaining about living in NY. The OP started quite the conversation..


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 3, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> I have been curious this whole time as to why the OP has not replied to any of this complaining about living in NY. The OP started quite the conversation..


Maybe a Troll. Still no reason to put people down for receiving a half truth. The liberal media does it everyday.


----------



## Michael McGinn (Jan 4, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Yep that goes for you liberal New Yorkers too. And you sound like one.


Well I have guns, a gas burning atv, a 1952 Fergusen, a chainsaw, I burn wood, have solar panels, work in a school, love NY, live on 40 acres, love facts, hate people's opinions based on nothing, hate conspiracy theories, and just came here looking for chainsaw information so whatever that makes me. There is not so much chainsaw information here but there are a lot of unhappy people with too much time on their hands so .....


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 4, 2022)

Michael McGinn said:


> Well I have guns, a gas burning atv, a 1952 Fergusen, a chainsaw, I burn wood, have solar panels, work in a school, love NY, live on 40 acres, love facts, hate people's opinions based on nothing, hate conspiracy theories, and just came here looking for chainsaw information so whatever that makes me. There is not so much chainsaw information here but there are a lot of unhappy people with too much time on their hands so .....


There are plenty of people here who know their chainsaw business. But when you make comments such as you did you are just stirring up the pot too. 

Quote. 
Also all you out of staters - well no one asked you to come here and kill things or live here stay in your own state. End Quote.

Sounds like some unhappiness going on there.


----------



## cornbread (Jan 4, 2022)

Maybe a Troll.

I have been a member of this board since 2007 I do not see the need to post a lot.

I keep my mouth shut and my ears open something some others should thank about.

I am in my late 70's and have been heating my 2000 sq home with a wood heater for over 30 years my helper is my wife of 54 years we love our wood heater.

I don’t believe we have cut down a tree that was either dead or going to be cut down anyway.

Just for a little more information that is none of your business I and my wife can reach a handgun in every room in our house (not locked up either) we don't leave home without one.

Manly because my city I controlled by (liberals) Democrats.

I have learned a lot from Y'all over the years.

So if someone won't to call me a Troll that’s ok with me but you can kiss my Alabama a--.


There are three types of people: sheep, sheepdogs, and wolves

Why would you remain a member of the Democrat party??

One day a fourth-grade teacher asked the children what their
fathers did for a living. All the typical answers came up --
Fireman, mechanic, businessman, salesman, doctor, lawyer, and
so forth.

But little Justin was being uncharacteristically quiet,
so when the teacher prodded him about his father, he replied,
"My father's an Exotic dancer in a gay cabaret and takes off his
clothes in front of other Men and they put money in his
underwear. Sometimes, if the offer is really Good, he will go
home with some guy and make love with him for money.

The teacher, obviously shaken by this statement, hurriedly set
the other Children to work on some exercises and then took
little Justin aside to ask him, "Is that really true about your father?"
"No," the boy said, "He works for the Democratic National Committee and is
helping to secure the Nomination of Hillary Clinton in 2008, but
I was too embarrassed to say that in front of the other kids!"


----------



## Baldrick (Jan 4, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Has always been part of the inspection process has it been enforced no . Any modification is and has been illegal by state and federal law for the past 20 years . This law increases the fines for excessively noisy exhausted. So what is excessively noisy?
> 
> This amendment increases the fines nothing else
> 
> ...


Considering the absolutely tiny percentage of vehicles that fit that law, why bother? Don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## Baldrick (Jan 4, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> 29.1 % nuclear 0.1% coal 40%natural gas .2% petroleum 23% hydro . The nuclear is less now that the Indian point nuclear plant is shut down . And I'm pretty sure coal is 0% now
> 
> This site makes no mention of wind or solar .
> 
> ...


Yep, there's no good reason not to have many more nuclear power plants. It's still the cleanest energy you could have.


----------



## Baldrick (Jan 4, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> Whats not to understand? We have a whole bunch of people that have decided to treat firearms like toys and post to youtube. Add a bunch of idiots that decide to play call of duty in their local school and stir with the "mainstream media and you have an ever increasing number of people that don't view them as tools and do view them as a threat. The solution? Heck if I know. One step is to try to educate and inform people that firearms are tools and not toys.


The problem is that parents have largely stopped educating their kids on even the most basic stuff and are leaving it up to the public schools. That's a very bad thing...


----------



## Baldrick (Jan 4, 2022)

BerkshirePaws said:


> You want to tell me leaving your guns around is the way to go? Great. But if one of your childrens friends gets ahold of one and accidentally or intentionally shoots someone, who’s fault is it? Did Baldwin murder someone? No but by letting functioning firearms on the set with live ammo and then allowing people to handle guns in unsafe manner where gun safety rules will intentionally be broken then I do believe he is in some regards criminally responsible. I love nothing better than letting the grand kids handle and learn all about my guns. Love taking them target shooting. If they want to handle one of the guns they only have to ask. If they do get hold of one they do know what they can do and how they can safely handle them. I don’t leave my guns laying around. Another point of responsibility you probably won’t agree with, “hurting accidents”. I don’t believe in them. I’ve been hunting for over forty years. You go out in the woods and “accidentally” shot another person, on you. Know your target. Know the backstop. Can’t accept the responsibility, don’t go in the woods and shoot things.
> Sorry for the thread drift. The guns thing does tie into NY burning laws a little but not much. More than willing to continue the discussion in a more appropriate thread ( point me at it) or via pm. Not here though.


Live ammo wasn't allowed on the set.


----------



## Baldrick (Jan 4, 2022)

Michael McGinn said:


> This is just a guy offering his opinions off the top of his head on you tube. These are not facts. He has not read the law either I imagine. Here is the actual plan. These are the facts: https://climate.ny.gov/Our-Climate-Act/Draft-Scoping-Plan
> There are 800 something pages of nonsense - I certainly do not have time to read that but I searched the word wood and here is where wood burning is mentioned: Page 78 mentions some harmful particulate matter from burning wood. Because burning wood does release harmful stuff. Page 85 mentions reducing wood combustion. Page 130 talks about using heat pumps and using wood (or other things) as a back up heat source. Page 234 talks about finding more diverse uses for NY wood other than firewood and current uses. That is is it out of 800 pages and everyone here has there panties in a twist over that. If any of the above facts offend you you can put your comments here: https://nyserda.seamlessdocs.com/f/DraftScopingComments  Where they will matter. i am so tired of overly dramatic liberals and conservatives just making **** up. Also all you out of staters - well no one asked you to come here and kill things or live here stay in your own state.


You sound like a really likable fellow...


----------



## old CB (Jan 4, 2022)

1. This thread started when a guy from Alabama got upset because he thought NY intends to outlaw burning wood for heat. Fact: NY intends no such thing.

2. This thread has devolved into 3, 4, 5? kinds of political argument.

Can we please put a lid on this stupid thing and call it done?


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 4, 2022)

old CB said:


> 1. This thread started when a guy from Alabama got upset because he thought NY intends to outlaw burning wood for heat. Fact: NY intends no such thing.
> 
> 2. This thread has devolved into 3, 4, 5? kinds of political argument.
> 
> Can we please put a lid on this stupid thing and call it done?


In all fairness I do burn wood in my NY home...lol


----------



## capetrees (Jan 4, 2022)

Michael McGinn said:


> If any of the above facts offend you you can put your comments here: https://nyserda.seamlessdocs.com/f/DraftScopingComments  Where they will matter.


you've GOT to be kidding, right?

you think your comments are read by the people proposing this legislation? Seriously?  

They've been working on this for a long time and NOTHING you say is going to change the legislators minds, nothing. What's in this is what's going to happen. Face it. They think they're smarter than you and that's why they're proposing this stuff. The public comment period is just another step of the process and NOTHING mandates that they have to read and listen to anything the public says. 

I'll be back to kill some big bucks again next year and good luck


----------



## dave ensign (Jan 4, 2022)

capetrees said:


> you've GOT to be kidding, right?
> 
> you think your comments are read by the people proposing this legislation? Seriously?
> 
> ...


Good luck and get a life.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 4, 2022)

dave ensign said:


> Good luck and get a life.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 18, 2022)

Counselor said:


> I think there are many things that are fine as personal decisions. Decisions based on a personal balancing of risks and rewards.... I'm opposed to any form of government mandates for things like seat belts, firearms storage, gasoline storage (I know you guys love CARB gas cans...).....They all start out as "reasonable safety measures" etc... and then before you know it, people are getting thrown in jail for not Complying with what morphs into THE LAW.
> 
> I oppose at every step the advance of government reach into our everyday lives. We have seen where that leads recently....."15 days to bend the curve" "Wear a mask" "Get the shot".....Then we closed a bunch of businesses for a year (some forever), put people in jail for refusing to wear a mask and fired people for not getting a shot. Go take a look at Australia right now to see where it leads, or ultimately, China for that matter. There are plenty of other examples but that's one that everyone can immediately relate to, the history is pretty fresh in our minds...No thanks.





Mustang71 said:


> I have most of mine locked up. But when it comes to thieves breaking into my house at night the locked up gun in the basement does me no good when I'm in bed. And in NY getting a pistol permit is tough especially if you made a few poor choices as a teenager. The other reason I have a gun around is to control predators. There was a period where several raccoons were wondering around during the day and not afraid of people or my kids. One wondered into my garage. I get it its a gun but the ones I have registered with the state because they are "assault weapons" are locked up and loaded. You don't dare have an assault weapon stolen in this state you probably will end up in jail.


We are in complete agreement on all counts. I should have mentioned an exception for personal protection weapons, although there are products available for locking them while still preserving quick access, such as touch pad lockboxes. And just as there is no chainsaw for all purposes, the same holds for firearms. For those who have contracted FAD (Firearms Acquisition Disorder), a gun vault is a must for peace of mind as well as community safety (preventing gun theft). It's amazing to me that "they" are still referring to semi-autos as "assault rifles". True assault rifles have full auto capability. AR15s do basically the same thing as my grandfather's .22 -- one shot per trigger pull.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 23, 2022)

TheTone said:


> We are in complete agreement on all counts. I should have mentioned an exception for personal protection weapons, although there are products available for locking them while still preserving quick access, such as touch pad lockboxes. And just as there is no chainsaw for all purposes, the same holds for firearms. For those who have contracted FAD (Firearms Acquisition Disorder), a gun vault is a must for peace of mind as well as community safety (preventing gun theft). It's amazing to me that "they" are still referring to semi-autos as "assault rifles". True assault rifles have full auto capability. AR15s do basically the same thing as my grandfather's .22 -- one shot per trigger pull.



My single shot legal length shot gun that is old enough to not have a serial number only serves one purpose as does my little makita saw. I used to have FAD until the safe act came about and ruined all the fun. Now I have started making hiding spots that only I know about to store firearms because I have a fear of the NY government saying we can no longer own weapons. They don't like gas engines or wood stoves or freedom of your body so whats next?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 23, 2022)

Mustang71 said:


> My single shot legal length shot gun that is old enough to not have a serial number only serves one purpose as does my little makita saw. I used to have FAD until the safe act came about and ruined all the fun. Now I have started making hiding spots that only I know about to store firearms because I have a fear of the NY government saying we can no longer own weapons. They don't like gas engines or wood stoves or freedom of your body so whats next?


I don't blame you.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Jan 30, 2022)

How do you protect yourself when you have to x y z before you access your specialty licensed killing machine to protect your family?

Seriously. Maybe it’s time to live in the portion that is currently still America.
Or buy a really good Estwing hammer.


----------



## ChasSC (Feb 25, 2022)

Has anyone heard of the B.C. Bibb Stove Co. Baltimore MD. I was going thru some of my old coins and found this one. I found 2 on Fleabay $65/used and $250/mint. I haven't cleaned it yet, from what I have found it's made from brass, 1889.


----------



## sawfarmer (May 12, 2022)

GenXer said:


> That would suck for me.


It is not going to happen do not worry it was bull puckie !


----------



## mga (Jul 21, 2022)

NYS is also now, in small areas, not allowing new natural gas installations, again, in certain areas. I read on one for the NYDEC emails, they will, at some near future, begin on western NY. No gas furnace, no gas hot water tanks, no gas fireplaces. They're already doing this in NYC. They want electric everything. To encourage people not to use natural gas, the game plan it to increase the cost of any natural gas appliance with a "tax" so that it will become too expensive to purchase. I'm sure places in the urban areas will not be affected immediately, but over the years, it'll catch up to everyone.


----------



## olyman (Jul 21, 2022)

mga said:


> NYS is also now, in small areas, not allowing new natural gas installations, again, in certain areas. I read on one for the NYDEC emails, they will, at some near future, begin on western NY. No gas furnace, no gas hot water tanks, no gas fireplaces. They're already doing this in NYC. They want electric everything. To encourage people not to use natural gas, the game plan it to increase the cost of any natural gas appliance with a "tax" so that it will become too expensive to purchase. I'm sure places in the urban areas will not be affected immediately, but over the years, it'll catch up to everyone.


certain people trying to regulate this,,, need a round to top center mass...............


----------



## Okie (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds like* another good excuse to get the Xell out of Dodge. (NYS)*


----------



## sean donato (Jul 21, 2022)

Okie said:


> Sounds like* another good excuse to get the Xell out of Dodge. (NYS)*


Just stay the heck out of Pa...


----------



## dave ensign (Jul 21, 2022)

Not to worry, not going to oz.


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 21, 2022)

There are large areas in New York that have no access to NG in the first place it’s either LPG or electric . I have no NG available to me at the house in Dutchess oil heat and hot water or the house in the Catskills electric heat and LPG for water . 

My electric bill averages 120 a month year round if I were to use the heat it could be 400 a month during dead of winter . So 3 months high 9 lower . My daughter filled her oil tank . 400 gallons at 5.50 a gallon she’s going to be using electric space heaters this winter along with the pellet stove . 

I still use the electric at times because it’s nice to be able to take the chill of one room I’m in and not the whole house . I use it most in the living room and bed bath . My wood stove can only do so much . It makes sense in larger cities to use electric heat and water . Most bigger buildings in NYC are steam for both that is generated by Con Edison anyway . I worked a few years for mechanical hvac company in NYC and the systems are rather unique.


----------



## BrettS (Jul 23, 2022)

We all know who you can blame for this monumental balls up (gas prices, cost of living crisis etc) but I will let you figure it out yourself as if I say anything I will get my arse banned again by a certain 'moderator' who would be only too happy to do it again "You have been banned for the following reason: Rules violations. Your ban will be lifted on Jul 21, 2022 at 11:30 AM".


----------

